
Show HN: Wave-share – serverless, peer-to-peer, local file sharing through sound - ggerganov
https://github.com/ggerganov/wave-share#wave-share
======
corprew
This is really neat, but I'm sad that it didn't start with classic modem
sounds.

------
AndrewKemendo
This is very cool, because in theory it makes the barrier to entry into a
meshnet, effectively zero.

Is it any different conceptually than extending the handshake from analog
modems to include the data? From what I hear it sounds like <handshake>{data}.

I assume you can't have an "open" connection because the sound is the
transmission medium, so it would have to be constantly talking to keep the
line open.

A lot of cool possibilities here!

~~~
ggerganov
> Is it any different conceptually than extending the handshake from analog
> modems to include the data?

By "include the data" do you refer to the transmitted file itself being
included in the sound? If yes - you can include the file in the sound, but the
transmission will be too long, because transfer rate is very slow.

About what is heard as sound: <marker>{SDP data}. All peers initially listen
for the <marker> because it is computationally cheaper. When the <marker> is
received, then they start listening to the SDP data, which consumes more
resources.

~~~
AndrewKemendo
Glad I was hearing it correctly (generally). So based on what you write here,
it sounds like it can only be one way - which makes sense given the
architecture. I'd be curious if it could be made as a continuous two way
connection - my guess is yes, but it would take FTDT or FDM to coordinate
right?

~~~
ggerganov
Yes, it's one-way communication. I guess, extending to two-way can involve any
of the practices used in modem communication. The biggest issue though would
be dealing with the noise and making it reliable.

------
beholdTheMojo
You say your data throughput is relatively slow, which makes sense, but it
would be super cool to exchange phone numbers/contacts with this. Imagine
meeting another geek and exchanging contacts this way! Basically all phones
have the hardware required.

~~~
ggerganov
Exactly :) Moreover, you can share your contacts with multiple geeks at once,
which I think you cannot achieve even with Bluetooth.

------
finchisko
Cool. What about sending files as sound too?

~~~
ggerganov
The sound transmission protocol that I am using is very slow - 8-16 B/s,
depending on configuration parameters. It can be directly used for sending
files, but I think this kind of transfer rate is not very practical. There are
some other project that I have seen [1],[2] that might achieve better transfer
rate.

[1] [https://github.com/quiet/quiet](https://github.com/quiet/quiet)

[2] [http://www.whence.com/minimodem/](http://www.whence.com/minimodem/)

------
maybeiambatman
Wow this is really cool. I am wondering what the applications for this could
be irl.

~~~
ct0
txt files, small ones

~~~
z3t4
Could be used if radio is being scrambled.

